# caesarian best for older mothers - risk of stillbirth



## tenny (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm 44 years old and have become pregnant by DE treatment.  I'm now 37 weeks along in the pregnancy and everything is now going fine (bleeding at the beginning of the pregnancy but since the 15th week, haven't had any problems.)  I'm just concerned at this stage for the well-being of my baby.  I have been read that the chances of having a stillbirth between weeks 37 and 41 are much much higher for older mothers than for younger ones.  On one hand, I'd like to have a natural birth, just to prove that I can do it; on the other, I'm wondering whether to push for a caesarian.  I'm in Spain and seem to have a different doctor everytime I go to have a check and the midwife has made it clear that she is unsympathetic to older mothers getting pregnant.  Do you have any advice?

Thanks, 
Tenny.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

there is no reason why you couldn't have a safe normal delivery as long as your pregnancy goes smoothly. Cesareans carry more risk in themselves, but it might be worth seeing if they would induce you earlier as you are concerned. It's difficult without knowing the system over there. Is there any way you can see another midwife who's a bit more sympathetic?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

